# GFP Axolotls in the UK? (glow in the dark axolotls)



## johnhale (Jan 11, 2014)

I am very interested in getting a gfp axolotl, I am just unsure as to how hard they are to come by in the UK, I would also be intrigued to know if you breed a gfp with a leucistic axolotl would the offspring also be glow in the dark?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ouch, you just opened a serious can of worms.

Good luck with that.


----------



## johnhale (Jan 11, 2014)

Touchy topic? I thought the GFP was harmless?


----------



## Tappers (Jan 22, 2008)

I won't say anything about the ethics but as far as I know transgenic animals are banned from import into the EU for anything other than research purposes. That's certainly the case with fish..


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I am sure that if you have a leucistic (white) axolotyl they will "glow" under u.v. light, a bit like in the old days at discos when you could spot people with dandruff a mile off !

I dont think that you will get the gfp ones here as others have said.


----------



## johnhale (Jan 11, 2014)

From the responses I have had, it is illegal, may I ask why? Does it harm the axolotl in any way? Or is it just because of the gene pool and then food chain risk?


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't think it would be illegal to own them, but as said it would be illegal to import them which means that they would need to be produced in the UK. It would be unethical and borderline illegal for a UK institution capable of producing them to release them into the pet trade (the world would be a very different place if GFP-expressing genes somehow got into wild populations!)

Nick


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

They are quite rightly illegal in the Uk and Europe as they are genetically modified animals. 
The GFP protein would be expressed in future generations of the animal.


----------



## Tappers (Jan 22, 2008)

I've got to say I can't understand why these are banned and artificially dyed animals are not - even when these practices have far more impact on welfare such as tattooing and injection of dyes..


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Tappers said:


> I've got to say I can't understand why these are banned and artificially dyed animals are not - even when these practices have far more impact on welfare such as tattooing and injection of dyes..


 Both practises are repugnant to me. However, I have to concede that dyed fish won't affect future generations, hence the legalities etc.


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Tappers said:


> I've got to say I can't understand why these are banned and artificially dyed animals are not - even when these practices have far more impact on welfare such as tattooing and injection of dyes..


^^^ Exactly. Dye is not herritable. The GFP gene is.


----------

